# Ford 1210 Engine replacement



## joekin (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi
I have a Ford 1210 Engine will not turn. Where could I source a new engine? Would any 3 cylinder fit? Any help on how to get back working greatly appreciated
Thanks joe

Thanks


http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/4/248-ford-1210-engine.html


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I believe the engine in your tractor is a *SHIBAURA*.


----------



## joekin (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, it's a shibaura but I'm not sure how to get a replacement.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Talk to *these* guys.....they can probably steer you in the right direction.


----------



## malcolmc223 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a complete 1210 for sale, but am in Australia !!!!!


----------

